# Pink Ruger 10/22 Stock



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know where I could buy just the stock?

This is the Hogue (I think) overmolded pink Ruger 10/22 stock.

The wife really liked the one at Jay's and I never use my 10/22 so ........ I thought it might be a neat gun for her to mess around with.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Whew, for a minute I thought you were gettting in ouch with your feminine side.

Might try rimfirecentral.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Not Hogue but something:
http://www.shootersdiscount.com/cart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=729

http://www.rimfiresports.com/mercha...=RSC&Product_Code=YUKON-XTR&Category_Code=R1A


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Right, for the wife of course! 

At least now it will match your fishin' pole!

:evil:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

as they were a special run of 10-22s [got one for the daughter]. :lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Swamp - funny.....

Rich - Didn't see you on Sunday, did you sell out on Sat as planned?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Swamp - funny.....
> 
> Rich - Didn't see you on Sunday, did you sell out on Sat as planned?


and walked away from the tables with near 3Gs, came back Sunday morning hit 4 dealers with the last stuff and got another 615. It was a great weekend to say the least. I got bumped to the wall almost straight accross from where I usually am. It worked out good though. Got some great trades too. A new Steiner 10x50 set of Police binos, and 550 pcs of new 22-250 brass, and a few knives. So with all that I basically got the M-1 D-Day commemorative Garand [NIB] and the Marlin 38-55 FREE!! Not to mention the Montana trip is fully financed!:lol:


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

Boyds makes the little pink stocks , give them a call easy people to work with 


http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> and walked away from the tables with near 3Gs, came back Sunday morning hit 4 dealers with the last stuff and got another 615. It was a great weekend to say the least. I got bumped to the wall almost straight accross from where I usually am. It worked out good though. Got some great trades too. A new Steiner 10x50 set of Police binos, and 550 pcs of new 22-250 brass, and a few knives. So with all that I basically got the M-1 D-Day commemorative Garand [NIB] and the Marlin 38-55 FREE!! Not to mention the Montana trip is fully financed!:lol:


Sounds like a great show for you!!

I picked up a Ruger SP101 (NIB) in 357, so I have some breaking in to do this weekend......

I was suprised how busy it was, lots of tables too!!

hobtag - thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Yep it was a good show. Sat attendance was down about 1/3 from the previous show [that was a big crowd] but sales were brisk!. I mightve found a few bargains Sunday if Id hung around, but I gave the tables to my pal and they covered them Sunday.....I took the money and ran.
Kind of looking at an AR-15 A3 maybe to take out to blast PDS with...not that I need one but it might be fun to waste ammo with.
Glad you found your 357 there. Ill probably miss the Aug/Sept shows and wait to find some stuff to do the November show.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Rich - I called and drove all around checking prices and ended up buying it in Birch Run from a guy from Bay City (15 minutes from my house).

I picked up a bag of reloads too, 100 for $19. Seemed pretty fair.

The wife was with me, she was ticked the people with the brauts and jerky werent there.

Sounds like you got some good buys and great sales too.


----------

